

Ask HN: Review my startup - gem.is - gemis

Access large amount of web search results, news,  and other information, at a glance, suitable for mobile and desktop.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gem.is
======
gemis
Thanks for pointing out the issues with source crediting. We are adding the
appropriate credits to the site.

As we are still experimenting with the site, we are only getting news from one
source.

The key point is not to redirect or scrape someone's news, but to explore
innovative ways to enable users to access and read massive amount of info in a
short amount of time.

Our objective is to allow users to read 10X amount of news and other info in
1/10 of the time they normally spend.

Thanks for the comments.

~~~
krapp
That's great - but proxying the entire yahoo news page at the very least
appears seedy (and you'll probably end up with google turning the screws on
you). I understand if it's experimental but you can't just reflect
_everything_.

~~~
gemis
This is a work around. Yahoo does not allow showing their news in an iframe,
which we currently implement. Again, this is just experimental. We could use
another news source which allows iframe. And there won't be a need for the
proxy approach.

We think this actually is helpful to the content owner, in our opinion, as it
allows more access to their content.

~~~
gemis
By having the content shown in iframe, it makes it easier for users to
navigate without opening lots of tabs in the web browser.

Everything is preserved in the original site. It helps the content owner by
making more of their content accessible to the users.

------
krapp
The immediate redirect I don't care for at all. And then the auto reload.
You're scraping news sites (looks like mostly Yahoo news) but I don't see any
attempt at accrediting the sources, and while that may not actually be
necessary (I don't know) it would at least be polite.

And then the proxy loads the entire content of the external site in your
domain, but all of the relative links wind up broken and pointing to gem.is

This is just a little too blatant for my tastes, sorry.

------
taternuts
the tiny display-box you use to display the articles you scraped is unbearable

------
shamsulbuddy
looks like Webscraping of major news sites ..

